# questions about first planted tank



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

Do I just use straight sand as a substrate? I work for a water plant
grower so I can use water plant soil. It's very light and peaty and we
generally cover it with gravel. I was planning on using that as a base and
putting about 1/2 inch of sand on top. If regular soil isn't necessary I'll
stick to the sand as it would be easier.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

It's doable but I think if it does not have any nutrients in it then you might need to dose the water column depending on what plants you use.


----------

